
AVE Mizar - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AVE_Mizar
======
yitchelle
See it in action -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5moG_bYPQk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5moG_bYPQk)

------
turbulentJuice
The whole story smacks of simply not taking aviation seriously. The use of a
Ford Pinto is laughable on its own, but that bad welds caused the airframe to
fail reeks of a sloppy attitude.

To look at it, you can see that the car's shape is going to fight the airflow
it flies through, and that the distribution of weight is being dealt with as
an afterthought by the very nature of the design.

If it failed at weld points, you have to figure the the stress and fatigue of
modifying the flight to deal with turbulent buffeting probably played a role.

